# Aussie Cons?



## Mondeis (Jul 3, 2009)

Are there any furry conventions in Australia? I know of Midfur but I live too far north. Are there any other cons or meets, preferrably around QLD/NSW?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

According to Wikifur, you have four conventions:

RADFur: http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/RADFur
FurJAM: http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/FurJAM
RivFur: http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/RivFur
And the one you mentioned, Midfur.

What the hell is with all the Austrailan fur cons being a three-letter word, followed by or preceded by "fur"? All four of them are. Is there a reason, or is it just an aussie thing?


----------



## Kasarn (Jul 3, 2009)

Fur is short for furmeet
MiDFur = *M*elbourne *i*n *D*ecember *Fur*meet (I suppose it's furcon nowadays)
FurJam = Fur[meet]
DiFFur = *D*ubbo *i*n *F*ebruary *Fur*meet
RADFur = *rAd*elaide *Fur*meet


Anyway, Brisbane also holds a regular meet every Tuesday night. There's a thread on Furstralia with the details (you need to register to see it).


----------

